# The subways and sewers of NYC - great urban exploration video



## editor (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a great video  - urban explorer Steve Duncan goes underground in NYC and covers disused subways, old stations, sewers and the Williamsburg Bridge.

http://io9.com/5723056/short-film-shows-off-whats-left-of-new-york-citys-mole-people

http://www.npr.org/2011/01/02/132482428/into-the-tunnels-exploring-the-underside-of-nyc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

No crocodiles then?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No crocodiles then?


Why not watch it and find out?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 3, 2011)

That's my nerves shot - especially the underground bit. Still - that station is beautiful!


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2011)

He gets more brazen as the video goes on. Check out the bit where he climbs the tower of Williamsburg bridge!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 3, 2011)

I think some urban explorers should be hired to test out the security of the Olympics.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Why not watch it and find out?


 
I will dig earphones out and watch and listen if there are crocodiles, otherwise I'll just watch it with the sound off


----------



## 1927 (Jan 4, 2011)

Great video. I couldn't work out if they were crocs or alligators!


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 16, 2011)

Brilliant - went round the City Hall loop c/o of a friendly conductor - but this trumps that tame trip ! Always think of the Willy B bridge from the ending of the "Naked City" film .......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2011)

editor said:


> He gets more brazen as the video goes on. Check out the bit where he climbs the tower of Williamsburg bridge!


 
Cheers for that. Interesting stuff. Can't blame the photographer guy, I'd have had second thoughts.


----------



## pk (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure there's an ancient U75 thread about the Mole People who live down there 24/7


----------

